# what age r u all ?



## kappahull (Feb 19, 2011)

hi , what age are u all ? iv met a few of you n ur all young , im 44 , could be not many older ppl use internet but just u all seem young lol x


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm 17 but there is a mixture of all ages. There are members here much older than you. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

kappahull said:


> hi , what age are u all ? iv met a few of you n ur all young , im 44 , could be not many older ppl use internet but just u all seem young lol x


I'm around your age......


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

im 15


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

I am 24 right now. And I got DP at 16. It's been 24/7, no breaks.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

17


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> I've found that a lot of the younger folk here seem to have a wisdom beyond their years, maybe that's what suffering does.


I'm 20, and I think this statement rings really true for a lot of us younger individuals.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

tofunk said:


> I'm 20, and I think this statement rings really true for a lot of us younger individuals.


Yep i agree too, i'm 17.


----------



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

_*Yeah, I'm 26, and have had these feelings of D/P since I was 16 as well, 24/7. Though I must say, it was a gradually onset - on and off for the first year then the unreality aspect became chronic.

Peace Out!*_


----------



## howardroark (Mar 2, 2011)

21
prime of youth
apparently


----------



## Ray (Mar 7, 2011)

kappahull said:


> hi , what age are u all ? iv met a few of you n ur all young , im 44 , could be not many older ppl use internet but just u all seem young lol x


I am 53 and just found this forum.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

almost 35. got dp.dr ages 19-23 and now 31-34 and counting


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

24, got DP at 22 recovered right before I turned 24. just got it again like a month or two ago and have almost recovered again.


----------



## Behind Blue Eyes (Mar 8, 2011)

20


----------



## Behind Blue Eyes (Mar 8, 2011)

20


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Body age..............47.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

15


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

yesyes said:


> almost 35. got dp.dr ages 19-23 and now 31-34 and counting


Hey there, how did you recover from the first time you got dp/dr (ages 19-23)? Curious. It just went away on it's own? Gradually?


----------



## kappahull (Feb 19, 2011)

thank you all for your replies we are all varying ages arnt we x


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

25 years old. Onset of DP/DR at 17.


----------



## kappahull (Feb 19, 2011)

Cambella2002 said:


> 25 years old. Onset of DP/DR at 17.


 my daughter is 18 and i can see it in her too


----------



## montreal27 (Mar 2, 2008)

kappahull said:


> my daughter is 18 and i can see it in her too


30...dpdr since i was around 15..... (CANABIS) ..... AND PSYCHOLOGY ABUSED.....


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

I am 12.

AND WHAT IS THIS?!


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

^ lol

and i'm 21.


----------



## dp_kid (Nov 26, 2008)

im a few weeks from 21 got DPD/DRD when I was 18.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

im 20 and im an alcoholic


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

15, had DP permanently since I was 13, but had my first moments of DP (that usually lasted for a minute of two) since I was 9.


----------



## meowch (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm 24, and have been suffering for 2 years.


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

38 and DP/DR 24/7 at least since a was 10.


----------

